# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  MotoX Shops Hamilton Auckland

## bigbear

After a bit of local knowledge off  moto x bike shops that have a good range of accessories and clothing. Will be up that way with the family in a couple weeks time but will be limited by travel and will be on a saturday.

----------


## Plinky

Think most of those scope are along Te Rapa straight in Hamilton. There’s a few of them within a few hundred meters of each other.

----------


## MSL

Boyds probably has the best range of accessories in Hamilton, blackwoods Yamaha in Cambridge had a bit of gear but Ive not been there for a while

----------


## bigbear

Thanks guys. Not after much but good to try on helmets etc for fitting then buying on line.

----------

